# Lap Sigmoidectomy



## dparks10 (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't find this exact term anywhere in code books.  I am assuming you can use partial colectomy since it is part of the colon.  Thoughts??


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 12, 2009)

That would be correct.


----------

